# Kids Need Some Kind Of Nightlight



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

This is question #2.

We slept in the Outback last night and I left the bathroom light on for the kids. DH doesn't like so much light and leaving a light on in the bunkhouse is too bright.

Any suggestions?

... Carolyn


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Same problem for us- we have a 3 yr old and 5 yr old and wanted at least a little bit of light, even while on battery. I got a couple of ultra-bright LED's from Radio Shack and mounted one in the bathroom light, one in the "hallway" with some stepdown resistors to take the house 12v down to the 4.5v or so. They provide nice soft light, plenty bright in the dead of night, and use almost no battery power at all.

Kevin P.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Good suggestion when dry camping, Kevin.

When camping with power, the microwave time combined with the pump light provide enough light!

Randy


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

We had the same problem this weekend (our first outing with our new 26RS) ... we simply put a low voltage night light in the hallway and one in the bathroom. Our 3 and 5 year olds found their way the bathroom just fine!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The LED's are a very good low current draw and the new bright white or blue ones put out lots of light.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

DW just bought a solar lantern that seems to work pretty well. It charges all day and then comes on automatically at night. Burns all night. Believe it was $11 at Shopko. Maybe she'll chime in and give additional details.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> I do a lot of boondocking and was looking for ways to reserve battery power. I found these LED light bulb replacements and tried them out. They'll work pretty good for what you need. They're expensive ($6.99) but you can get a variety of colors. They don't put out too much light so they should work good for a nightlight.
> 
> http://autolumination.com/906.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I found out where DW got our solar light. It was at Shopko, but she says they are at Wal-Mart, too. I think it must have an LED, LCD, or other low power light in it. It gives off a nice glow, but you won't read the newspaper with it-- at least not a my age with my eyes.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Great ideas! I think I will pick up a solar lantern tomorrow and try the low voltage nightlight for the bathroom. Thanks!









... Carolyn


----------

